# hay brokers?



## tw30

anyone use a hay broker to move their product ?

McCracken Hay Company


----------



## Production Acres

what are you asking? are you reccomending mcKracken? are you asking about McKracken? Are you asking about companies like them? Are you wanting to sell some hay?


----------



## tw30

sorry lol . im asking if i couldnt sell enough of hay locally and still had a large sum of it would a hay broker like mccracken be a ideal solution ? i sent them a email last night , well see what they say .and how does shipping hay compare to selling locally ?and does anyone here have or is using a similar hay broker ?


----------



## Production Acres

I have talked with McKracken a few times - but have not done any buisness with them and don't know much about them. There are a lot of good brokers out there. A few that I have dealt with - Colorado Hay Co. , Freeburg Hay co. 
Halls hay buys some hay. We buy some hay. Terry Burris in middle TN buys some hay.

Shipping hay is good buisness, but you cannot put freight on junk - bad bottom bales, moldy hay, etc.


----------



## tw30

so sale as soon as its bale?


----------

